# The Last oportunity



## topin (Aug 14, 2010)

Dagger Kingpink 6.2, with overtruster and a airbag, 2 days used, 390 dollars!!!!I need to come back to Spain tomorrow. I´m in San Diego near Ocean´s Beach. [email protected]
908.403.3878


----------

